# Traditional Catholic Vietnamese Wedding (4th wedding - 15 pics)



## Lyncca (Aug 3, 2009)

This was a second-shooter opportunity with a local photographer. I finally got my wish and had to shoot in a dark Catholic church. We were able to use flash. We were generally bouncing during the ceremony, but her upclose bridals were more straight-forward, due to the skylight above her, which cast beautiful light on her dress, but caused shadows under her eyes.

I've also included some of the pre-traditional ceremony shots. It was pretty neat. Oh, the bride is wearing a pre-ceremony dress, followed by her wedding dress.  I don't think it is their tradition to keep the bride tucked away until the wedding (at least they didn't here.) I think if you can shoot a wedding without understanding a lick of what anyone else is saying you are doing pretty good 

The big lesson in this one was dragging the shutter. I was shooting at about 1/20 to get the ambient light, otherwise the background was pitch black.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. (This shadow was from the video-guys light :er





5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

You did it again. Very nice.

The only two I don't like are #10 (I just don't like 99% of tilted photos) and the last one, #15 (why show all the empty pews?)  Unfortunately there is no way to crop #15 to get rid of the empty pews without cropping the bride's dress.



Edit = More important than understanding what they are saying is understanding what the important parts of the ceremony are, I think.

If they had traditional vietnamese food, I sure wish I'd been there


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 3, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> You did it again. Very nice.
> 
> The only two I don't like are #10 (I just don't like 99% of tilted photos) and the last one, #15 (why show all the empty pews?) Unfortunately there is no way to crop #15 to get rid of the empty pews without cropping the bride's dress.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks  That's ok on the opnion on tilts. I like them, but I do limit them to just add a little variety or if there are interesting lines.

For the empty pews, I agree with that as well. It could be cropped to a panoramic, but in this shot I really wanted to show the whole front of the church. I have several others like #13 that don't show the pews.

The main photographer and some of the guests explained to me the meaning behind each of the custom or ceremonies, which was really neat. I enjoyed it a lot. And, the food was really amazing, they kept giving me more until I had to turn them down or I wasn't going to be much good for shooting!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

That's ok on the opnion on tilts. I like them, but I do limit them to just add a little variety or if there are interesting lines. And a lot of people seem to like them so... who cares what I think.  If it had been 14 tilted out of 15 as I saw in another post I would have been harsher. :lmao:

The main photographer and some of the guests explained to me the meaning behind each of the custom or ceremonies, which was really neat. Definitely neat but I was thinking more in terms of working the wedding. Knowing what to expect makes it easier getting the needed shots.

And, the food was really amazing, they kept giving me more until I had to turn them down or I wasn't going to be much good for shooting! :lmao: :thumbup:


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Aug 4, 2009)

Very interesting to see their traditions, so thanks for posting photos of both dresses/parts of the wedding!  The hat isn't my taste, haha, but the clothes that go with it are beautiful.  Her wedding gown is also lovely.

Nice photos!  I personally would've blurred the backgrounds more on the few bride posed portraits you have in there, but that's just my preference.

As for the empty pews, you could always just clone ppl into them ... kidding!


----------

